# CONGRATS to Reel Man



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats on the 2nd place finish at the weekend series at Mosquito the weights were low only taken a little more than 7lbs to cash a check Mr Chapman from Cortland aslo finshed in the money. GOOD JOB GUYS !!!!

Mark


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job Rob on the finish.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Grats Rob!

Gene


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Congrats on the finish....Was great to meet you and Reel lady on Saturday at the Norton Weigh in!!! Anyway, gerat job and good luck with ther rest of the season...



Steve


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice fishing Rob!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh Master, teach me the ways of the bass!  LOL Nice finish.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

lakeslouie said:


> Oh Master, teach me the ways of the bass!  LOL Nice finish.


You are too funny Louie. I have a feeling in the future something along this line may be instituted in the side bets between Reelson, Reel Lady, you, and me.
Thanks everyone. I missed the win by a pound. I had almost 10 with every fish being the same size. I unfortunately just couldn't find that kicker fish that you have to have to win on Mosquito. Never the less I have nothing to complain about. It was a great experience and I love the competition and look forward to the next tourney at Presque Isle. Congratulations also to Rich Champan for his finish and OGF's Nip also made a great showing with 8th place.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice job ReelMan! 

I tucked tail on the flippn' and moved out, you and Rich better watch yourselves on Weds, I want revenge 

Jon Jonela (fish4five) also won the non-boat side, second first place finsish in the series for him.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats Rob! 

We spent most of our morning flippin' with a few short fish to show. We hit the causeway (an hour late)...a few bays...and ended up by the island near the break wall in that stinkin' wind!

All things considered, it was nice to pre-fish with you and reel lady on Saturday...I had a good time, and I did end up with a great guy to fish with on Sunday. Congrats to Nip and the other OGFers as well!

...its too bad more people aren't fishing that circuit.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

young-gun21 said:


> Congrats Rob!
> 
> We spent most of our morning flippin' with a few short fish to show. We hit the causeway (an hour late)...a few bays...and ended up by the island near the break wall in that stinkin' wind!
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure having you out with us.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm so proud of Rob for his second place finish  
I'll tell you...it sure is nerve racking not knowing what is going on out on the water! I was feeling like an "expectant father" all day....lol
Rob was fishing on his home lake, Nick was fishing for $10,000 on Berlin, Mark Tucker (Bassmaster Elite) had made the cut and was fishing for LOTS of $$$....
A lot of my friends were out on the water with a LOT at stake! The good news is that they all did very well! Rob and his second place finish. NIck and his fourth place finish, and Mark with his 6th place finish.  I'm proud of all of them because I know it's not easy to come in on the top. 
Looks like Rob will have some serious competition on Wednesday nights now...lol
And don't act suprised if you ever see Louie wiping down our boat while chanting "Oh Master, Teach me the ways of the Bass" over and over...lol
Before I forget, I'd like to congratulate Bill Byers Jr., the winner of this event.
This really is a nice local tournament circuit. I would love to see a full field for these events, as the payout is decent, and there are many additional contingencies if you fish out of a Triton or have a Mercury or Motor Guide. 
I do believe that Bill Byers Jr. won an additional $3,000 in contigency money. 








Rob
[img]http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/ABA-Rich-Chapman.jpg
Rich


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

way to go rob!!
keep sticking da bass and pull in the $$


----------

